
Show HN: I made a site to break the modern addictions - tsutomun
https://www.diwaf.com/
======
tsutomun
Hi, for this site, I’m using AWS Amplify and its console for authentication,
API, and deploy. Amplify is still new and sometimes confusing but great
experience overall. I learned Appsync, DynamoDB, Cognito, and other AWS stuff
while building this. Structuring DynamoDB table was especially hard because I
sticked to only one table and the site became simple as a result. Frontend is
Nuxt SPA mode and Bulma for styling. By the way, now I’m on day 3 for a 10 day
water fasting.

